# diseño del monitor pro51



## retoque (Oct 14, 2010)

hola buenas tardes estnve buscando acerca del diseño de baflesy me interese en el monitor que dice DUE VIE REFLEX y la duda que tengo es que si ese bafle es para bocina de 15plg si es asi esta pertecto para comenzar a diseñar y de antemano un agradecimeinto por tan atinada informacion y reciban un cordial saludo

a tambien comento que dice ahi pro51 y la verdad quiero saber si es para woofer de 15 saludos desde Cd naranjos Ver


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

Parece que te dejaron sol, decime bien cual es tu idea, a lo mejor te puedo ayudar, no encontre nada de data del monitor ese,

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 18, 2010)

DUE VIE REFLEX =? Dual Via Reflex

Una foto, la mayoría de las veces, dice más que mil palabras.


----------



## retoque (Oct 19, 2010)

en efecto quiero hacer el cajon o caja acustica para monitores con bocina de 15plg por eso es mi duda aparte ahi las medidas en partes o las enteinedo pero ahi decifrando hay sale y la informacion esta en sistemas de audio en elementos de salida dentro del foro

el subtema en el buscador  es DIseño y construccion de bafles ahi esta la informacion


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2010)

retoque dijo:


> en efecto quiero hacer el cajon o caja acustica para monitores con bocina de 15plg por eso es mi duda aparte ahi las medidas en partes o las enteinedo pero ahi decifrando hay sale y la informacion esta en sistemas de audio en elementos de salida dentro del foro
> 
> el subtema en el buscador es DIseño y construccion de bafles ahi esta la informacion


 
Lo que quieres es armar un simple monitor para un parlante de 15"?
o algun modelo especifico talves, aun no me queda del todo claro tu idea. 
Si nos especificas un poco mas te vamos a poder ayudar mejor!
 Saludos!!


----------



## retoque (Oct 19, 2010)

si quiero armar yo el cajon para un parlante de 15 y su driver(twiter) y la duda es de que si ese modelo en especifico el PRO51 corresponde para parlante de 15


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2010)

retoque dijo:


> si quiero armar yo el cajon para un parlante de 15 y su driver(twiter) y la duda es de que si ese modelo en especifico el PRO51 corresponde para parlante de 15


 
No quiero molestarte tanto pero no encuentro el modelo PRO51, tenes alguna imagen o el link donde esta?
Gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2010)

¿Lo quieres elaborar con el altavoz Peavey PRO15?

http://www.peavey.com/products/browse.cfm/action/detail/item/112943/PRO 15(TM).cfm


----------

